# First smoker build



## smiley (Mar 23, 2014)

Pictures of my first smoker build.













040.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014





  

2 x 2 x 1/8" square with mitered corners.  Here adding supports for fire box area.













041.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Inner skins welded inside all 3/16" plate.













044.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Back wall in place along with floor ( which also serves as a water tray).













048.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Here, you can see the false wall welded in rear of smoker.

This allows smoke to enter cooking chamber from fire box.













051.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






This shows the 1 x 6 exhaust vent.  (one on each side)

Ceiling fully welded.













052.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Exhaust venting finished.  Both sides joined together on top.

5" square tube to finish off the stack later on.













054.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Grate slides build and welded in.  Slides started out as 1 1/2" square

tubing w/one side sliced off to make a channel for grate to slide into.













067.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Installing 2' fiber insulation to entire smoker.  Double in ceiling.













071.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Outside skin installed.  1/8" processed sheet steel.













073.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Roof skin cut, shaped, and welded into place.













077.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Smoke stack w/cap welded into place.













088.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






6" barrel hinges welded to doors..













087.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Doors installed with 3/4" rope insulation installed.













094.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Finished smoker with all grates in cooking chamber and cleanout

pan and charcoal grate in heating chamber. 













021.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Trailer finished and painted.













032.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Smoker finished.  Primed and painted.













034.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Smoker mounted on trailer.  You can see the 1 1/2" ball valves

used for draining water pan and air intake(one on each side of smoker)

Original pictures showed casters under smoker.  But, smoker did not move

as easy as I thought it would,  So, the trailer build was the only way to go.

Torsion axles and 2" tongue means smoker can now go anywhere.

LED lights and stained side boards are soon to follow.

     This was about a 3 month build on my off time.  I loved the build and

am already planning to start another build in the near future.













040.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Just showing temp climbing in smoker.  Surprisingly the digital thermometer

does not vary much from smoker thermometer.













049.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






First brisket sliced and ready to eat.  Very tasty.













050.JPG



__ smiley
__ Mar 23, 2014






Good bark and great eating.  Hope you all enjoy. 

                                                         Thanks, Smiley


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello Smiley.  Looks a really fine smoker.  GREAT fabrication skills.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smiley (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks.  I plan on smoking some ribs this weekend.  First time for ribs.  So, any suggestions would be great.


----------



## txsean (Mar 27, 2014)

Smiley, that build looks great! Vertical smokers have really been catching my attention lately and this is a great example. Maybe a build in my future? :p


----------



## smiley (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks.  I have been very happy with my build.  Holds temp. very well, and is easy to regulate temp.  I went with a vertical build as it has a smaller footprint.  In the end, though, it really wouldn't have mattered.  I built a trailer to put it on.  I enjoyed building the smoker almost as much as  cooking on it. 
If you decide to build there are a lot of great builds to find here on the forum.  Good luck.  Smiley


----------

